# The Throne Split



## velacreations (Apr 2, 2011)

This is an artificial swarm, no?


----------



## Struttinbuck (Mar 8, 2020)

velacreations said:


> This is an artificial swarm, no?


A Demaree is a really good artificial swarm. But the closest thing I can equate this to is a walk away split. The only difference being your moving the queen out of the strong hive into the new one. In a matter of days the capped brood is emerging and overflowing a 5 frame box. The strong or donator Hive is still strong and making queens. While your new hive is making brood almost immediately .


----------



## velacreations (Apr 2, 2011)

Struttinbuck said:


> A Demaree is a really good artificial swarm. But the closest thing I can equate this to is a walk away split. The only difference being your moving the queen out of the strong hive into the new one. In a matter of days the capped brood is emerging and overflowing a 5 frame box. The strong or donator Hive is still strong and making queens. While your new hive is making brood almost immediately .


I always thought this method where you remove the queen and some of her bees was called an artificial swarm. I've often used this method, and several other methods, like OTS, use it as well.


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

I just did a similar thing, pulled the Queen and 4 frames of bees and brood, added a shook frame.
went in last night and split the rest into 1/3s, all 5 over 5 min size, with at least 2 E Cells in each.
I will see how this goes, they were sealed so queens should hatch next week. started with an 8F 2 deep + 2 Medium hive, so plenty strong.

GG


----------



## Struttinbuck (Mar 8, 2020)

velacreations said:


> I always thought this method where you remove the queen and some of her bees was called an artificial swarm. I've often used this method, and several other methods, like OTS, use it as well.


With the throne split you need to ensure you move alot of nurse bees with the queen. The foragers stay with the strong donator colony. With an artificial swarm your convincing the queen and the workers that they just swarmed. This doesn't do that.
All my hives are full to the brim with bees now. Like in a matter of days. The strong donator Hive doesn't seem to be effected much by the removal of capped brood. It stays strong. While the new split builds up numbers extremely fast.


----------



## Struttinbuck (Mar 8, 2020)

Gray Goose said:


> I just did a similar thing, pulled the Queen and 4 frames of bees and brood, added a shook frame.
> went in last night and split the rest into 1/3s, all 5 over 5 min size, with at least 2 E Cells in each.
> I will see how this goes, they were sealed so queens should hatch next week. started with an 8F 2 deep + 2 Medium hive, so plenty strong.
> 
> GG


Your strong hive probably made a mess of queen cells didn't they. To me that's like the most important thing is having the strong hive build your queens. Not the one you just split.


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

Struttinbuck said:


> Your strong hive probably made a mess of queen cells didn't they. To me that's like the most important thing is having the strong hive build your queens. Not the one you just split.


my best way is to pull the queen and leave 80% of the hive to make queens or catch a swarming hive with cells started already.
yes I had 6 frames with cells, IF I had more NUC boxes, I would have made 6 4 frame splits, I did not so I made 3 - 8 frame splits with a nice primary cell and a secondary back up cell.
each split has 3-4 frames of brood, and all have 2 frames of stores. once brood hatches and the queen mates they should be 9 ish frame splits with new queens.

also split a swarmed hive, so I have 5 splits , with bees choice queens, hatching, all with at least 2 or more cells so fittest queen or first out should rule.

more or less done splitting, now into the build up for winter phase, and production. added first supers to 12 hives this past week also.

the year seemed to come on strong, we will need to see how the rains for summer go to determine the flow.

GG


----------



## Struttinbuck (Mar 8, 2020)

Gray Goose said:


> my best way is to pull the queen and leave 80% of the hive to make queens or catch a swarming hive with cells started already.
> yes I had 6 frames with cells, IF I had more NUC boxes, I would have made 6 4 frame splits, I did not so I made 3 - 8 frame splits with a nice primary cell and a secondary back up cell.
> each split has 3-4 frames of brood, and all have 2 frames of stores. once brood hatches and the queen mates they should be 9 ish frame splits with new queens.
> 
> ...


Sounds like things are going good your way too.  I like your method.


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

@Struttinbuck 
was a late spring I did have worries.
just opened like gang busters.
earliest I am all set hive count wise.

hope to see some good summer moisture and a good flow.

you seem to have some good splits going as well.

GG


----------

